#kubuntu-council 2017-10-23
<ahoneybun> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/p5aIZv0h/IMG_20171020_182058.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> definitely not Florida any more!
<valorie> looking like that here lately
<valorie> but soggier after this week
<valorie> off to dinner
<acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72524-New-to-Kubuntu
<valorie> thanks for posting the link, acheronuk
<valorie> what a great thread
<valorie> https://panopticlick.eff.org/
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-24
<clivejo> I just remembered what I wanted to ask yofel - about the Linode charges on his credit card
<clivejo> I'm so dizzy
<valorie> clivejo: if I closed your PM it was by mistake, but no reason to talk privately I think?
<valorie> tbh I find PMs too easy to overlook
<valorie> and not necessary for anything but personal stuff
<yofel> clivejo: I forgot to sum that up this weekend, but probably makes most sense when we know their reply to the ticket. If you're curious about numbers: It's 160$ per month (~135€)
<clivejo> wow, that's steep to be charged directly to you
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun anything back on that? ⬆️
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hmHqqGqd/file_3467.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ummmmmmmm........
<clivejo> full working week, doesn't look hopeful
<acheronuk> we know any on the higher ups?
<acheronuk> any of
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We might have to take it down
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> take what down?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The VPS
<acheronuk> I won't be uploading anything for 18.04 then
<acheronuk> my upload can't handle it
<clivejo> I spoke to Robie and that auto dput feature is a long way off too :(
<acheronuk> can we make packaging containers on bytemark?
<clivejo> I doubt we use 1/4 of the resources we have on it though?
<acheronuk> yofel?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have a VPS that I use that I'd be willing to give logins for to anyone in ~kubuntu-dev
<clivejo> could probably scale it down I reckon
<yofel> acheronuk: technically we can, though the setup will have to be a bit different
<yofel> there is some unpartitioned space left
<acheronuk> that's 2 options then
<clivejo> kci update script is on one of those containers too
<yofel> note that linode keeps the kci backup right now, so we will need something other than bytemark as a replacement for that
<acheronuk> well, I have no clue on VPS shopping :/
<clivejo> river is still up
<yofel> I personally use scaleway for cheap stuff, but that comes with tradeoff on CPU speed, disk I/O and not very convenient backups
<yofel> If you don't go the cloud route you can also find nice things.
<yofel> Doesn't change that someone would end up having to pay for it
<clivejo> maybe have a word with BS about using that?
<clivejo> surely that is why people donate to Kubuntu
<clivejo> £10.7k in Kubuntu bank account
<yofel> as a backup server river might do the job. For anything else... rather not
<clivejo> wow £19.18 for a .co.uk, thats rip off :/
<clivejo> ah two years
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518
 * yofel throws broomsticks at Mark
<clivejo> no way
<clivejo> thats too many characters
<yofel> that's what I thought. Read the end :D
 * clivejo huffs
<clivejo> I never read to the end
<clivejo> did you have some kind of change script running to detect that?
<clivejo> valorie won't like that
<clivejo> dirty dirty mind she has
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, just say it mentioned elsewhere
<acheronuk> so we will have 'bionic' branches
<acheronuk> anyone near? https://twitter.com/linode/status/922807055957839872
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *pokes the Bionic Beaver*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Looks very realistic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 3.5 years of those jokes!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I might tire by then
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But until the big bionic beaver reveal, no way
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I hope I'm still around when Bionic Beaver EOLs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Y'know, if Snaps haven't eliminated my job yet...
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk wonders if we can snap Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No :P
<clivejo> I dunno
<clivejo> all that sugar and caffeine he might snap himself
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd rather be in an AppImage, so I can run everywhere without issue... :P
 * clivejo wonders could we hold a release party for 18.04 in Muff, Co Donegal
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 717x536) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jncRP0NN/file_3474.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kvy0UpKf/file_3476.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> \o/ 12 months
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> That's a considerable donation, maybe we should blog about it and write a bit about what we use it for?
<clivejo> who are https://cms2cms.com/ ?
<acheronuk> we should definitely give them some bang for those bucks!
<clivejo> definately
<valorie> **I** have a dirty mind?
<valorie> evidence suggests it's CLIVE with the dirty mind
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, *RIK
<valorie> lol
<valorie> bionic beaver release party in Muff
<valorie> good lord
<valorie> ahoneybun: that is awesome!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ours will be LFNW weekend valorie :D
<valorie> omg I can see the smirks now
<valorie> damn that Mark
<ahoneybun> I might know a program call Muff
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> valorie: I know right!
<ahoneybun> make a blog post clivejo
<valorie> "finally a release for all you lesbian Linuxers"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<valorie> oregon will love it
<valorie> wxl: ^^^
<wxl> heck yes :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hehehehehehe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Washington is beautiful, I'm longing to go back
<valorie> sunshine today!
<valorie> after well over a week and inches of rain
<valorie> rain again tomorrow, but sun today!
<valorie> http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/4197
<acheronuk> that will either be amazing or make you sick!
<valorie> probably one is amazing
<valorie> two makes ya barf
<valorie> Busch beer
<valorie> that part made me laugh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun is that 12 months from now, so we have to arrange to pay yofel for what he has paid already?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or is it backdated, and they will refunf him?
<ahoneybun> not sure about the refund
<ahoneybun> just take from the fund
<ahoneybun> I'd like him to get paid back
<acheronuk> yeah, he will. just which way
<valorie> we should think about the future -- it's an amazing offer, but do we need such an expensive service?
<clivejo> leave that decision for next years council
 * clivejo is glad his finger is returning to normal
<yofel> not something that expensive, but yeah, lets talk about that next year
<valorie> perhaps by then we'll have our toolchain more stable and more of an idea what we want
<valorie> would be cool to have santa working on our pre-upload testing on our own servers
<valorie> so that more people can contribute to that effort
<valorie> what didja do to your finger, clivejo?
<clivejo> hammered it
<valorie> yikes!
 * valorie makes clivejo a pitcher of bionic beaver
<clivejo> mmmmmmm
 * clivejo licks lips
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just got my temps :D :D :D
<valorie> omg, everybody stay off the road!!!!!
<clivejo> what are temps?
<valorie> @tsimonq2 -- your temporary driver's license?
<clivejo> I find that so strange
<clivejo> you can drive so young, but can't drink or vote :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Lol
<valorie> you can legally carry a gun much earlier than that!
<valorie> the US is sorta backwards
<valorie> "can't" legally drink
<valorie> 18-year-olds can vote
<clivejo> but Simon is 15?
<valorie> some states have a learner's permit
<clivejo> I could drive a tractor at 16
<valorie> not a license as such, since you must have a licensed driver in the car with you
<valorie> I don't think tractor driving even needs a license in this state
<clivejo> took it to town one day, took me an hour!
<valorie> even on the public roads
<valorie> which -- a tractor can be dangerous
<valorie> a bit crazy
<clivejo> indeed they can
<valorie> of course so are cars, so there ya go
<clivejo> I knocked my grandfathers shed down :/
<valorie> time to learn how to build a shed I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yep learners permit :D
<clivejo> but thanks to the EU, I can no longer pull a cattle trailer or drive a tractor over certain limits
<clivejo> can only legally drive one out of seven of my cousins tractors
<valorie> it's sunny, so I'll go out and hunt dandelions one last time
<valorie> now that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule has been updated, I've also updated our Kubuntu calendar
<clivejo> which calendar?
<clivejo> your Google one?
<valorie> yes
<clivejo> do you know how to update https://kubuntu.org/calendar ?
<valorie> I don't
<valorie> can it import a gcalendar?
<clivejo> it could if it gets the correct URL
<clivejo> but I couldn't get it to work with the one you gave me
<valorie> oh, I found how to export it
<valorie> sheesh
<clivejo> got a url?
<valorie> I think I'll share it with the council, not just aaron
<valorie> oh, export gives me a zip file
<valorie> I'll send it to you, but it looks like it zipped my cal and my husband's in there too
<valorie> I assume you can just get the kubuntu one out
<clivejo> there should be a feed url
<valorie> sent to your gmail
<valorie> Calendar ID: h6tbvu3gk2g1r36rfrd0hjclp0@group.calendar.google.com
<valorie> I think
<clivejo> https://en.support.wordpress.com/widgets/upcoming-events/
<clivejo> Getting a Calendar Link
<clivejo> and the Green ICAL button
<valorie> https://calendar.google.com/calendar/ical/h6tbvu3gk2g1r36rfrd0hjclp0%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-25
<valorie> did that work?
<valorie> now adding plasma release dates
<clivejo> yes, but free account only allows 15 upcoming events at a time
<valorie> "at a time" -- not sure what that means
<valorie> per month?
<clivejo> might just add them manually
<clivejo> well it auto refreshes
<valorie> public calendar doesn't need everything I don't think?
<clivejo> so it imports 15 upcoming events now
<valorie> mostly public events like releases, parties, etc?
<clivejo> up to Close Nominations for KC Council
<clivejo> but apparently there are two more events after that
<clivejo> not imported
<valorie> oh, I've not put in anything but releases
<valorie> kc elections were never on my calendar and I guess nobody noticed or added them
<clivejo> Open nominations for KC Council
<clivejo> Tuesday, August 21, 2018 - all day
<valorie> I use my calendar so it's useful to me
<valorie> ah, I must have added them in shame
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> well your calendar is the only source of data for this one I'm configuring
<clivejo> the fairies didn't do it
<valorie> ok
<valorie> until KDE comes up with one, that's OK
<valorie> getting plasma, frameworks and applications on here will take me some time
<valorie> and it's about dinner time
<clivejo> hold off for a bit
<clivejo> might be better to add them directly on kubuntu.org
<valorie> 5.12.0 LTS Release is due on Jan 26
<valorie> before alpha 2
<valorie> so it is possible we might get that in
<valorie> I need my own calendar
<clivejo> why for?
<valorie> well before feature freeze
<valorie> because it integrates with all my other stuff
<clivejo> if its put on Kubuntu.org, you can add that calendar to your personal google calendar
<clivejo> so everyone can do that
<clivejo> who are interested in Kubuntu stuff
<clivejo> supports Google, Outlook, Apple, and other formats including XML
<valorie> right, but do average people care about plasma bugfix releases?
<clivejo> if they can upgrade, yes
<valorie> ok
<clivejo> anyways, bedtime
<valorie> well, I'm going to fill this out and when i'm done I can manually transfer it
<clivejo> try and look at it tomorrow
<valorie> dinner here
<valorie> sweet dreams
<valorie> thanks for your help
<clivejo> night night
<clivejo> I will
<clivejo> about Bionic Beavers
<clivejo> grrrr Konsole is crashing kdeinit5 again when closing the window
<clivejo> thought that was resolved ages ago
<valorie> hmmm, yakuake doesn't do that
<mparillo> How are you closing konsole? I always type exit.
<valorie> I use yakuake
<valorie> f12 rolls it back up
<valorie> no closing necessary
<mparillo> sorry...clivejo, how do you close konsole? I always type exit.
<mparillo> valorie: Manjaro KDE edition ships with yakuake installed and active by default, so I use it for quick commands there, but I have never installed it on Kubuntu
<valorie> I can't do without it
<valorie> first thing I install
<valorie> the console is unusable in hidpi -- I literally get out the magnifying glass if I have to use it
<valorie> which is gonna make fixing my failed install on my extra drive on this machine harder than it needs to be
<valorie> I need one of those old-lady magnifiers that hangs from the neck for fine embroidery or something
<valorie> totally not ubuntu's fault I would guess
<valorie> but since it's completely black i'll have to use the USB live session and chroot in anyway, which I'm not looking forward to
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<acheronuk> valorie: Plasma 5.12 LTS on 18.04 LTS has been the plan ever since the plasma 5.11 kickoff meeting, where that aligned nicely with our and OpenSuse's schedules
<valorie> yup, I'm just happy to see it on the calendar, all nice and confirmed
<valorie> I hadn't forgotten
<acheronuk> will make 18.04 a much nicer release to support for a few years!
<valorie> amen to that!
<valorie> I'm very happy with how good the plasma team has gotten
<acheronuk> so am I. niggles on each new release, but hey, that is expected and once ironed out the result is great
<valorie> so much of the credit for this release goes right to YOU
<valorie> it was a team effort, but you did a lot of the heavy lifting
<acheronuk> true. just donkey work mostly. pulling the handle on the ka tools :P
<valorie> ha
<valorie> it's true that our tooling has made things much easier than it used to be
<acheronuk> nice to see the result, even though a few things that should have been caught snuck through
<valorie> a lot of the credit goes to upstreams too
<valorie> more and more testing at every level
<valorie> what snuck through?
<acheronuk> I'm irked about that pulseaudio thing, as Darin signposted it, but didn't realise it was so general
<valorie> ah
<valorie> lennartware!
 * acheronuk makes a mental note to pay more attention to Darin's reports!
<valorie> clivejo: after I wrote my email to kde-devel about frameworks release sched, I noticed: "You can also add http://www.kde.org/releaseschedule.ics as remote calendar to korganizer so you always have the release schedule near you."
 * valorie heads to bed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3418
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> forgot to say, thank you @ahoneybun for sorting linode :)
<ahoneybun> no worries acheronuk  I try to do what I can with my limited time and energy now a days
<ahoneybun> wish he would tell them to go to Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun understood. I am very happy to see you in that job and meeting it's challenges
<ahoneybun> it's pretty good everyday so far
<ahoneybun> like having waffles at the office today
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronuk >3
<ahoneybun> *<3
<valorie> if you are pinged in #ubuntu-ops, it's being dealt with
<yofel> wall of text..
<valorie> stupid troll hitting ubuntu chans
<clivejo> acheronuk: will you check https://kubuntu.org/?p=3506&preview=true
<valorie> too late, just look at /news
<valorie> I jumped the gun and published
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo>  lucky enought ?
<valorie> misspelling?
<valorie> sheesh
<clivejo> fixed
<clivejo> Valorie!
<valorie> danke
<valorie> what!
<clivejo> you are the spelling bee
<valorie> except for my own missspelllingss
<tsimonq2> D  A  N  K
<tsimonq2> valorie: s/LaunchPad/Launchpad/
<tsimonq2> Otherwise lgtm
<clivejo> on it
<clivejo> hyper linked it too
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Y'all care if I stage Plasma 5.8.8 in staging?
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-26
<valorie> true that, but I'm leaving for dinner now
<clivejo> not sure if Rik is done with the staging PPA
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk ping?
<tsimonq2> Ah, seems he's off for the night
<tsimonq2> Well, it can wait :)(
<tsimonq2> *:)
<clivejo> you could build it in your own PPA see how it goes?
<tsimonq2> PPAs don't have enough space
<clivejo> did he kopy to landing?
<tsimonq2> Oh, yep.
<clivejo> I'd rather Rik gave the nod, I haven't staged in a long time and not familiar with the KA tooling
<tsimonq2> Ok
<clivejo> what is the status of peruse?
<tsimonq2> Just needs a review from me then an upload
<tsimonq2> Bionic isn't "open" yet.
<tsimonq2> So I have time.
<clivejo> did you apply that copyright fix patch?
<tsimonq2> I still need to talk with the AAs to see if that's an appropriate thing to do.
<clivejo> Dan said he won't make a release just for that :/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: if you have time would you look at mod to KCI tooling to remove the +p17.04 from the symbols update?
<tsimonq2> As soon as I have time I promise
<tsimonq2> I'm backlogged
<tsimonq2> In fact, I should really duck out for the weekend to get caught up
<clivejo> oh, thought you was looking for jobs
<tsimonq2> I have a three day weekend
<tsimonq2> No, I just wanted to get a head start on that because we have to test it before putting it in backports...
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> I better hit the sack
<clivejo> night all
<tsimonq2> bai
<valorie> sweet dreams, clivejo
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 clivejo there is loads of space in plasma staging. plus I don't need to have 'finished with it', as can do a Xenail plasma build in there without impacting the artful plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack
<acheronuk> if no-one has found anything horrific in plasma 5.11 and FW, then may think about pushing to backports proper for the weekend?
<valorie> so good so far here
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ping
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: pong
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Do I git merge from anywhere when doing this Plasma 5.8.8 staging?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: And kubuntu_xenial_backports right?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no branch has been tracking 5.8, so no merge. just fix any issues once staged
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ok
<acheronuk> yep, xenial backports should be it
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> Cool
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-27
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so we have 1 year with linode to figure about what we want to do after it ends:
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 971x385) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9jvwPxwL/file_3534.jpg
<valorie> yeah
<clivejo> what is owed to yofel and is it being sorted?
<valorie> I've not seen a bill from him, which is what the KC needs
<yofel> that's what I wanted to sum up this weekend, had little time for it lately
<valorie> ok, as long as it's not hurting you
<yofel> nope, don't worry about that. I would've nagged a bit more loudly if that had been the case
<valorie> ok
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> thanks for backstopping it then
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm getting the emails about it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez
<ahoneybun> valorie:
<valorie> ok
<valorie> yay, washed my back windows
<valorie> I'll be happy about that when the dark days hit
<valorie> soon
<clivejo> surely when its dark you can't see the dirt?
<valorie> true, but I want as much light as possible
<valorie> we're north of the 45th parallel and have a lot of dark gray days
<valorie> and we have a somewhat shady lot, with some very large doug firs
<valorie> my front window faces a dogwood which will soon lose its leaves
<valorie> that will help
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-28
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: ping
<valorie> acheronuk: are you attending the freenode live conf?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no. it's depressingly near me, but need to be at home this weekend for a few things
<valorie> bummer
<valorie> I missed debconf for the same reason maybe a year ago
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2  yes?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Once I test the stuff in staging-plasma for Xenial, you want to ACK before I move to backports-landing or should I JFDI?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 I already JFDI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> tested in a VM briefly. probably need more though. but better for people to test from landing anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ok, mind if I write up a blog post for people to test?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or do we have other things to land at the same time?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, (meaning, in a pastebin for someone to review to go on Kubuntu.org)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Only other things in there for Xenial is latest stable krita
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok, has that been tested?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Meaning, can it go over to backports at the same time?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It runs. I can draw squiggles :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, That was what I intended
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll write something up
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If Clem is still willing to test, can ask him. There will still be Mint KDE 18.3, and regardless of anything else, hist test of plasma backports has been useful in the past
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't plan on contacting Clem.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Do that if you feel inclined but don't count on me to do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I wasn't
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez @acheronuk Do we have an invite link for the Kubuntu Devel channel?
<valorie> look in your phone
<valorie> if you aren't admin maybe you should be
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not an admin
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Had to manually add last time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> who wants in?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm just wondering if I can get an invite link, that's all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> personally, I would prefer not. and add on request
<valorie> yes you are an admin according to my phone tsimonq2
<valorie> It doesn't have a link, just "add member"
<valorie> acheronuk: me too
<valorie> eventually I would rather create a Kubuntu group for matrix
<valorie> and phase out telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nononononononononononono
<valorie> since it seems that is how KDE is going
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> > :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I really like Telegram
<valorie> konversation next will have matrix support built in
<valorie> tsimonq2: I do too, and it's fine for fun groups or casual stuff
<valorie> I would prefer official channels to be all free software and tools if possible
<valorie> and that should soon be possible
<valorie> Eike Hein is working with Matrix to make it better, and so are the Purism people
<valorie> it isn't good enough now, for sure
<valorie> and Telegram is working pretty well in the meanwhile
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk How's this look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25839510/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If it looks good, please publish
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://kubuntu.org/news/help-test-plasma-5-8-8-lts-and-krita-3-3-1-for-kubuntu-backports/
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-devs-need-your-help-to-test-kde-plasma-5-8-8-lts-on-kubuntu-16-04-lts-518259.shtml
<acheronuk> :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> <3 Marius
<tsimonq2> Friendly guy
<acheronuk> indeed!
<valorie> tsimonq2: might be good to write to the kubuntu-users list as well as devel
<valorie> and post on the kubuntuforum
<valorie> I'm headed outside in a few
<tsimonq2> valorie: No for forums, I don't know what I'm doing At All, but lists sure
<valorie> but later if it isn't done I'll help
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Ping
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Copy/paste error
<acheronuk> what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Should be this: … ```If you run into any issues, we recommend that you join #kubuntu-devel on freenode and let us know. Otherwise as a last resort you can <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel"subscribe to the kubuntu-devel mailing list</a> and send us an email.```
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not this: … ```If you run into any issues, we recommend that you join #kubuntu-devel on freenode and let us know. Otherwise as a last resort you can and send us an email.```
<acheronuk> that is what I have. no error there
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are you missing the link?
 * tsimonq2 kicks IrcsomeBot 
<tsimonq2> Simon Quigley, [28.10.17 16:44]
<tsimonq2> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> Simon Quigley, [28.10.17 16:44]
<tsimonq2> I know
<tsimonq2> Simon Quigley, [28.10.17 16:44]
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk Put a > between " and subscribe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Put a `>` between `"` and `subscribe`
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 gimme a sec. IRCsomebot seems to be lagging, so I only just go some of that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 730x49) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NEsBvAKr/file_3544.jpg
<tsimonq2> There
<valorie> excess "and"
<valorie> send us an email
<tsimonq2> valorie: Done already
<valorie> thanks
<tsimonq2> Excess "and" is intended, it'
<tsimonq2> *it's just not closed HTML
<valorie> k
 * valorie heads out into the sun to rake leaves
<acheronuk> hopefully ok now
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie
<tsimonq2> Yep all good acheronuk, thanks!
<valorie> downside of working in the sun - it's hot!
<valorie> upside, the leaves are mostly dry, so not heady
<valorie> heavy
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> wonder what time it is
<valorie> 10 to 5pm here
<valorie> almost dinner time
<clivejo> time goes back tonight
<valorie> why was that one guy running artful beta?
<valorie> so weird
<clivejo> huh?
<valorie> he was asking in #plasma too
<valorie> he was running some pygame that was freezing plasma etc.
<valorie> we're over a week out from release, so ......
<clivejo> oh freezing the panel
<valorie> people are strange
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-29
<tsimonq2> valorie: Uploaded peruse to Bionic.
<tsimonq2> Let's see how I did irt copyright review.
<valorie> tsimonq2: thank you!
<tsimonq2> valorie: yw :)
<valorie> one more reason to update to bionic!
<ahoneybun> morning folks
<acheronuk> morning!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x721) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YZnHn1cU/file_3545.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Getting story ready: https://kubuntu.org/?p=3525&preview=true
<mparillo> acheronuk: "While we believe that these packages represent a beneficial and stable update, please bear in mind that they have not been tested as comprehensively as those in the main ubuntu archive"
<mparillo> In that context is ubuntu correct in lower case?
<mparillo> ", and are supported only on a limited and informal basis. Should any issues occur, please provide feedback on our mailing list [1], IRC [2], file a bug against our PPA packages [3], or optionally contact us via social media."
<acheronuk> I can change to U if you like
<mparillo> I think pushing notices out via social media is great, but I worry if we create an expectation that we can effectively monitor it. Not to make me the typical person, but I avoid signing into FB for any longer than the occasional Kubuntu post.
<acheronuk> fair point
<acheronuk> mparillo: both tweaked
<mparillo> Based on this page, https://www.ubuntu.com/about it seems to me that the few times they use Ubuntu in mid-sentence, it is capitalized. Thanks.
<mparillo> Now that I have your attention, last night I tested the XX backports.
<mparillo> After applying regular backports, and full-upgrade -y, the kicker Leave > Reboot did not work. But, in a Konsole, a systemctl reboot did.
<mparillo> Is that normal for big plasma upgrades (I did not get it with the backports-landing upgrade)? Do we think our audience for backports thinks this is a papercut? Do they know the work-around?
<acheronuk> mparillo: that's a common issue with plasma updates. or at least, not uncommon
<mparillo> P.S. I like how your screenshot showed kio-gdrive, but with a blurred gmail ID. Is that latte dock? Maybe you need to post to https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep, latte dock on the left :)
<mparillo> It is based on Plasma, but upstream is github instead of being a KDE project, right? https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/latte-dock/
<acheronuk> mparillo: it's now a KDE project https://cgit.kde.org/latte-dock.git/
<mparillo> First Qupzilla, now latte-dock. More KDE projects to consider for the BB cycle. A good problem to have.
<acheronuk> indeed :)
<mparillo> And blame google for making arch the source of truth on the upstream source.
<clivejo> would it be worth asking the community if anyone could manage Facebook for u?
<clivejo> us
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk yawns
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 slides Rik a coffee
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm having one also because ever since I've had my learner's permit I've been driving everyone around!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I need at least 30 hours of driving during the 6 month minimum I have my temps. I'm already through 10 of those in the first week!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yay a nice boring sunday
<acheronuk> yofel: I notice now we get output: dpkg-gensymbols: warning: no debian/symbols file used as basis for generating debian/libgc1c2/DEBIAN/symbols
<acheronuk> whereas used to get: debian/libname/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libname.symbols
<acheronuk> so KCI is failing to match thegensymbols_regex
<acheronuk> so failing all in bionic where there are new symbols
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-23
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1186882635907379200
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey @RikMills do you have any ideas on what you think we should do about KCI ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> At the moment I am thinking that setting up a new proof of concept instance somewhere would be good. Maybe for example, just doing plasma builds at 1st.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Setting that up is not something I know much about yet though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah right, well I might be able to help. I can create a VM on one of my servers, install Jenkins and give you an account. Then perhaps we can take a look together, thoughts ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Simon might be better, as he already set up a lubuntu one
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK no worries
<valorie> rt'd
<valorie> out to work in the sun
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-24
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> o_O https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2019q4/005626.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well then we'll need to find something else then no?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, Have we had the issues KDE have? If not, then maybe not for now. I was merely posting for info and a heads up to watch out. Not seen any sign Ubuntu will stop using it.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 have ubuntu had any problems?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not that I'm aware
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Ok. Just heads up for now I guess.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I haven't seen anything either.
<valorie> https://www.condorcet.vote/ was recommended to me
<valorie> I guess the backend code is good so that it's very configurable
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-25
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey folks, did you see the email from Michael about Kubuntu Laptops ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I replied.
<valorie> I did and don't know what to think about it so I forwarded to the KC
<valorie> dunno why he write to me and Rohan
<valorie> old news I guess?
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-26
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Canonical owns our name and logo, yes?. If so we would need their permision to enter into such an agreement?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Michael S. Mikowski … https://michaelmikowski.com/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It doesn't matter about ownership of the logo and name as MindShare would not be impersonating, they simply shipping hardware as an OEM.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Michael is serious about this, he is a smart guy and a entrepreneur. I have the skills, and experience to work with him and his team to bring this to fruition, and it's a really great opportunity for Kubuntu, that would grow our community.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If they modify the Kubuntu ISO at all, I believe that it's grey area. We need to loop Canonical Legal in here regardless
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Also, unless we have an explicit agreement, the KC can't authorize use of the trademark without stepping on toes
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> There are no contracts to sign, we're just being a supportive community to aid a items who want to use our software commercially, the only thing they need to do is provide links back to us and our source code repos.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I went through this with the LC recently
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Hardware with a Ubuntu owned trademark. If it was just branding the OS installed I think you might argue that, but this is aimed at being semi-endoresed and/or a share of proceeds, then I ageree with @tsimonq2 ^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The KC needs a catch all contract with Canonical Legal to make sure we can use the name for anything
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Make sure we have one in place already
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And we might have to get one redrawn
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Is there anything like that already ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It probably predates us all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Jonathan is the person who might know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If anyone would know, Canonical Legal would
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills, Or him
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2, and that ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, are you guys happy for me to work with Canonical legal ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> What I mean is this.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> To be explicit: I am -1 on any action we take in this without clearing it with Canonical Legal. They're the ones who have to defend us in court if this goes south
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, Please do loop the KC in
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Also, if we do get some proceeds, they need to be ok with where it goes. Community funds, or our own account (Jonathan again).
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> IANAL but they should be fine with it going in our own account, given my prior experience with Legal
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I do think we seriously need to step back and take a hard look at this prior to jumping on it first
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It seems like a great opportunity, and if it's all doable, I'm for it, but I won't +1 anything in a KC capacity that isn't well thought out first in this regard
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Have ubuntu-mate done anything like this? Seem to remember some OEM shipped things with Mate on?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Engrossed Shi with Mate
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Entroware ship with MATE
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, It doesn't mean they don't have explicit authorization from Legal to do so. I don't mean to be harsh, but just because they are doing it doesn't mean we can
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I also want to check with Martin what the status is with the portugese comapy that is looking to hire a dev to help us.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> So, we have a business who want to put a Kubuntu sticker on a laptop, and ship it with Kubuntu and some extra software installed using our software packaging, all GPL software They want to do all the work, and are asking us to put news, and sponsor links on our site, in return for contributing to our community, I don't see the problem. But maybe I am just too old for this new world, bound and gagged by regulation and
<IrcsomeBot> legalese.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I understand, but I would rather check that there is no problem, rather than find out after the event.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, I understand. Thanks for responding quickly, I know it's odd hours 😀
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can't sleep right now but that's nobody's fault but mine :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Almost 3 AM here
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh boy! Sorry for giving you more stuff to think about
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's all good
<valorie> heading to bed in a minute but I think yes, we need to check with Canonical
<valorie> and we have a viable bank account where the money can go
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> good morning (and night) valorie :)
<valorie> and we can spend it to send devels to Akademy or so
<valorie> good morning to ya, RikMills
<valorie> oh lord, it's nearly 1
<valorie> niters all
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nite
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, I've written back to Mike. He and I will draft this proposal, we will run it by Canonical Legal and get a letter of confirmation. I will bring both back to the council, seeking a vote of support. Sound good ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good to me, thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You might want to run something by the KC prior to Legal, but your discretion
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sure thing
